# hello



## treeWinder (May 3, 2013)

Welcome in, lots of good information here. What are planning on doing differently for the beetles this year?


----------



## aussies1129 (Mar 22, 2014)

Hi
More frequent monitoring is the most important also maintaining oil traps and using a sheet of chux cloth on top of frames in super keeping the area around your beehive clean no food scraps no mud but you can never keep your hive beetle free
Cheers


----------



## allan (Jul 7, 2013)

Welcome


----------



## dawsong (Jun 9, 2013)

Never heard of chux cloth. where can it be bought.


----------



## jbraun (Nov 13, 2013)

Chux is what Aussies call chickens. Maybe he means feed sacks.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

Welcome to Beesource!



> using a sheet of chux cloth on top of frames 

Here is a thread on using 'feed bag' material in place of an inner cover:
http://www.beesource.com/forums/sho...stic-fiber-feed-bag-material-for-inner-covers


----------



## Tenbears (May 15, 2012)

G'Day, Welcome, I have had fairly good results using nematodes for Hive beetles, In my third year using them in sample yards, and Am now going to use them in all my bee yards.


----------



## aussies1129 (Mar 22, 2014)

Chux cloth is a cleaning product it's a blue cloth that comes in a roll it's use is around the house wiping down tables or doing the dishes type in chux on eBay the beetle get there legs stuck in it when they try and hide inside and die


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome MIchael!


----------



## BGhoney (Sep 26, 2007)

Welcome, those cloths are called sham-wow up here. 8) We dont have hive bettles yet, we have MOLD.. good luck


----------

